
Microsoft chairman explains how Satya Nadella won the cloud wars - indigodaddy
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-chairman-explains-how-satya-nadella-won-the-cloud-wars-2019-7
======
mikece
Isn't it a bit premature to say that anyone has won the cloud wars? Most
assume it's a two-horse race between AWS and Azure but Google is aggressively
marketing their cloud ($750/month in GCP credits for 3 years, trying to get
you hooked) and IBM's acquisition of Red Hat might be more about OpenStack and
bolstering their cloud efforts than anything else. And don't forget "third
tier" providers like Digital Ocean, Linode, Rackspace, and many, many other
small companies who have long-standing relationships with local and regional
IT decision makers and who have benefited by acquiring the best IT talent
leaving companies upon "migrating to the cloud." Azure certainly has momentum
but I think it's far too early to call a winner in this race.

~~~
whydoineedthis
Where are you getting $750/month in GCP credits for 3 years? I'm not debating
you, I want to go get that!

~~~
mikece
No sooner than I posted that I began to wonder if I mis-heard that number
(pretty sure I heard that number on a podcast... which now that I think of it,
might have been hyperbole to make the point that Google __really __wants
people to check out GCP and, ideally, get hooked). Microsoft had their
BizSpark program which granted $150 /month in Azure credits plus operating
system, server, and enterprise edition developer licenses for three years, a
value that comes to far more than $750 a month if you really use to its
maximum potential. The best I can find at the moment is $300 but I don't know
if this is per month and if it's just limited to K8S research/education or
not: [https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/google-cloud-
gran...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/google-cloud-grants-9m-in-
credits-for-the-operation-of-the-kubernetes-project)

------
whydoineedthis
Microsoft Chairman explains why Microsoft CEO "won/will win" the cloud wars.
It's like getting my son to explain why I'm "The Worlds Best Dad". Could be
true, but probably subjective at best.

------
fergie
The article is paywalled but I'm fairly certain that Microsoft are currently
no better than second in the "cloud wars"

~~~
cbcoutinho
The title of tfa even says 'poised to win' \- not sure why OP changed the
title like this

~~~
StreamBright
Title: microsoft-chairman-explains-how-satya-nadella-won-the-cloud-wars

------
sambal
Paywalled and the title here is quite different from the source, did BI change
it?

~~~
Tomte
It is the original title. <title> and <h1> often disagree.

